# Walmart Regent Powerhead Conversion



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

For another project I was working on, I needed to free up a penguin HOB filter off of my 26 gal bow. I had been eye'ing up this solution for a while, and I finally had a reason to try it out.

I bought a Regent Aqua-Tech power head from Walmart for $18. It is rated at 170 gallon per hour, so it should be changing the water over around 6.5 times an hour (good enough). I hooked this up to a Marineland Penguin "Sponge Prefilter Kit". I think it is model #6511. My local fish store sells them for $9.99 in stock. Instead of that black plastic elbow going into a UGF filter, I have it sprayed at the front glass, and up a bit, to create "perfect" ripples to get enough O2 into the water. I just did this yesterday, so I am still in the "gitty" stages.

This circluation in the tank is incredible now, as compared to the HOB filter. As an added bonus, I don't have plants getting pushed down by the HOB current, and my CO2 is much, much higher (20ppm, now over 30 ppm). I know that powerheads are nothing too neat, but this type of setup costs around $28, no shipping or waiting involved, and the powerhead is from Walmart, so it has the forever warranty. Plus it is way more quiet than the HOB, and I got to get rid of the Hagen ladder, and just inject CO2 into the pre-filter, and the powerhead chops up the CO2 bubbles. It is midnight, now, and I can't take a picture tonight to show this in-tank, but what a neat deal, eh?










I just figured I'd share some positive feedback on the low cost front of planted aquaria...... cya


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Good deal. Don't forget, even thought it is rated for 170 gph, attaching the pre-filter reduces it. So you may be getting, as an example, 125 gph with the pre-filter new, maybe 75 gph with the pre-filter with lots of detritus.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Awesome deal! I'll have to look into that as a replacement for my HOB filter (cheapo, came with the tank package). May just have to give this a try some day.

If you are going to take pics, could you try and show how much of an angle it's placed at?


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll take a pic for sure. I hate text posts, they never seem to help people like me. 

The angle has to be around 15 degrees tops. The HOB that I removed had a pump that was rated at around 200 gal/hr, so crazie.eddie, I think that with the gravel/mulm stirr as a test and the clearup afterword, I would think that this powerhead actually performs better circluation than the HOB.

HOB type of filters spend a ton of energy wasting water movement across the surface. Any type of powerhead will spend its time moving water around the column.


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

Picture isn't the greatest. But I just got done with a water change.... gotta run


----------



## Ktulu_JL (Apr 3, 2006)

This thread had about 100 views or so, so I figured it was my obligation to post an update.

I have no regrets as of date about this $28 sponge filter and power-head combo. It runs very quiet, except when the CO2 bubbles get into the impeller for their champaign esque distribution. I knew this ahead of time, so I have no regrets.

I think that the filtration is enough for a 26 gallon planted tank. The Penguin HOB filter that was on this tank before was rated for much more GPH, but as I had indicated above, I think that the HOB wasted most of its energy disturbing the surface instead of moving water around.

As far as the bad picture below... The bottom green stuff is Glosso, and the top green stuff is duckweed that I have in there to distract this Molly tank from eating the Glosso, to try and give the Glosso a chance to take hold.

My goal of this equipment was to see just how cheap you can go and still get by. Please consider that this is a stem tank and YMMV. The bottom is Eco and the top 1/4 inch is clown puke just to make it less than boring. There is zero algae, zero BBA, and zero greeen water, even after I changed out from a hagen ladder & HOB, to this new setup.

Thanks.


----------

